# p and p charity shoot breaking news



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok first a special hats off to the helpers of the event... hope I don`t miss any one... Nance , Corey Megan Cheryl and Cheryl Kent and course guys who did a great job messing with people`s heads mike Wilson and Steve Burles and good friend Grant Millar.. and a hats off to all of the sponsors again.. great door prizes... 5 bows this year... 50/50 draw Paul St Denis took home 500 dollars... ..THE BIG NEWS IS A ONE YEAR SEBATICAL ..NO TOURNY NEXT YEAR.. we have a family event and I need a rest as well.... hoping some clubs will pick it up and put some effort to have a stellar event as well... we had 150 shooters over the weekend.. The shoot down went smoothly as well and was a crowd pleaser ... hope to see you all around be safe. and healthy .. kudos to all that attended over the years ...


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the update Ted.
Enjoy a well earned rest as you deserve it. 
Have a great summer everyone and we'll see you all in the future.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

A well earned rest Ted. Hailee, sounds like you're nominated to run a shoot next year


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

Great Job Ted!! Best shoot I've ever been to!


----------



## bearcave (Apr 18, 2011)

Great shoot Ted, it was my first time there but definitely not my last. Thank you for all of the hard work and dedication, I know what goes into a regular shoot, I can't imagine the amount of work it took to pull this off. Best shoot I've ever been to and the most fun I've had in years. Think you can do something about those DEER FRIES for the next one???


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Excellent job everyone involved especially Ted. 2 years away we will be there for sure you can count on that my friends.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn, I was hoping to go next year!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nationals are held on the same week end and they are being held in Ontario next year.

Might be a perfect year for the P&P to have a year off. More shooters for the Nationals......should work out perfect!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

between the nationals and pand p where would most go ...150 shooters at pandp.. jd how many where at the nationals just wondering...not putting it down ..who is hosting club as well... we need a good shoot to replace a good weekend like p and p ... hopefully.. they can do a good job.. did I read right dinner was 25 dollars at nationals


----------

